# Helligkeit in Battlefield 4



## williamwallace82 (18. Oktober 2014)

Moin,

wenn ich in Battlefield 4 die Helligkeit anpassen will, übernimmt das Spiel diese nicht. Hat einer eine Ahnung warum?


----------



## JoeFleischhacker (18. Oktober 2014)

bugfield 4?  
spaß beiseite.. kannst du die Helligkeit nicht abspeichern oder siehst du keinen unterschied trotz unterschiedlicher einstellungen?


----------



## williamwallace82 (18. Oktober 2014)

JoeFleischhacker schrieb:


> bugfield 4?
> spaß beiseite.. kannst du die Helligkeit nicht abspeichern oder siehst du keinen unterschied trotz unterschiedlicher einstellungen?


 
Während ich es ändere sieht man den Unterschied, nur wird es trotz Speichern nicht übernommen.


----------



## JoeFleischhacker (21. Oktober 2014)

du könntest das ganze über deine config-datei mal festlegen. einfach auf C->Benutzer->"dein Benutzer-Name"->eigene Dokumente->Battlefield 4->settings->profsave_profile. 

Das öffnest du am besten mit WordPad. Dort suchst du nach Brightness. Dahinter siehst du deinen aktuellen Wert. Diesen kannst du dann von 0.00000 (0%) bis 1.000000 (100%) ändern. 
Beim schließen des Dokuments einfach speichern drücken und BF4 starten.

Dann müsste es funktionieren.


----------



## BSlGuru (9. Dezember 2014)

JoeFleischhacker schrieb:


> du könntest das ganze über deine config-datei mal festlegen. einfach auf C->Benutzer->"dein Benutzer-Name"->eigene Dokumente->Battlefield 4->settings->profsave_profile.
> 
> Das öffnest du am besten mit WordPad. Dort suchst du nach Brightness. Dahinter siehst du deinen aktuellen Wert. Diesen kannst du dann von 0.00000 (0%) bis 1.000000 (100%) ändern.
> Beim schließen des Dokuments einfach speichern drücken und BF4 starten.
> ...


und hat es funktioniert?


----------

